# New Member



## jramseyrob (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey all.  I am a member over at ASF.  Wanted another site to post in.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2016)

ASF and IMF = same family. 

Welcome brother. It seems IMF is more of a smaller scale ASF these days..lol, but still a great place IMO.


----------



## brazey (Nov 16, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## jramseyrob (Nov 16, 2016)

BadGas said:


> ASF and IMF = same family.
> 
> Welcome brother. It seems IMF is more of a smaller scale ASF these days..lol, but still a great place IMO.



Yeah.  def a smaller scale, but I will spend some time here.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2016)

This board use to be a lot busier. Same sponsors here as ASF.. Most of same members here as well. 



jramseyrob said:


> Yeah.  def a smaller scale, but I will spend some time here.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 18, 2016)

What's ASF?

Anyway, hello and welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

